# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Meeeters in het oor

## berendina66

hallo
mijn zoon heeft meeeters in de oren en heel erg gevoelig
is al bij schoonheidspsesaliste geweest maar dit was zo pijnlijk voor hem ondanks met verdovings creme
weet iemand een succes middel
gr berendina66

----------

